# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Tapatalk plugin για vBulletin

## Nikolakas

Καταρχάς μπράβο σας που έχετε προσθέσει αυτο το εξαιρετικό plugin που κάνει πιο εύκολη την ανάγνωση και την περιήγηση μέσα στο forum μέσω της εφαρμογής Tapatalk για όσους χρησιμοποιούν mobile συσκευές.

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω οταν θα είναι αυτο εφικτό να προχωρήσετε σε αναβάθμιση του συγκεκριμενου plugin στη νεότερη έκδοση του, γιατί προσφέρει πολλές έξτρα δυνατότητες οι οποίες στην παρούσα έκδοση δεν φαίνεται να είναι διαθέσιμες, όπως: 
- Ενέργειες like/ thanks στα μηνύματα
- δημοσίευση μηνυματος σε προφίλ αλλου χρήστη
- περιήγηση σε όλες τις διαθέσιμες ενότητες ενός προφίλ 
- ενέργεια παρακολούθησης κάποιου θεματος, συνδρομή.
κ.α.

Ευχαριστω και καλημέρα

----------


## ninos

το μεταφέρουμε και σου απαντούμε Νικόλα !!

----------


## Harisagr

Εγω την εφαρμογή Tapatalk απο που θα μπορούσα να τη βρω?

----------


## Nikolakas

Αναλογα τη συσκευή: iTunes ή στο Android market

----------


## Harisagr

Μονο η εκδοση με πληρωμη υπαρχει η ειναι κι αλλη που δεν τη βρισκω? Για android μιλαω.

----------


## Nikolakas

Όχι μόνο αυτη, αλλα αξίζει τα 2,5 ευρώ που κοστίζει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ παντως που μπαίνω με κινητό αφής δεν εχω 
αντιμετοπισει καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα.
Γράφω κανονικοτατα στο Forum και μπορώ να κάνω thanks και likes. 
Επισης βλέπω τα προφίλ κανονικα.
Στελνω μήνυμα και στον τοίχο τους αλλά και προσωπικά.


Το κινητό ειναι ZTE Black Ice  και έχει έκδοση Android 4.0.4!
Φυσιολογικα το επιρεάζει η έκδοση .

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά κ εγω που μπαίνω από κιν είμαι οκ! έχω το samsung galaxy y

----------


## Nikolakas

Και σίγουρα χρησιμοποιείτε το tapatalk για την περιήγηση στο forum;; Και το λέω αυτο διότι like σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να κανείς. Ποια έκδοση του tapatalk χρησιμοποιείτε στα Android σας;

----------


## Ρία

τι είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά;; εγώ μπαίνω κλασσικά από το πρόγραμμα του ιντερνετ από το κιν στην ιστοσελίδα

----------


## Nikolakas

Καλα το ψιλιαστικα... Το tapatalk είναι μια τελείως ξεχωριστή εφαρμογή για κινητα για να μπαίνεις σε forum και μόνο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Κι εγώ κανονικα μπαίνω όπως η Ρια  και έχω όλες αυτες τις ικανοτητες. 
Και δεν έχω tapatalk .
Ισως επειδι έχουμε android ?
Εσύ Ρια πια έκδοση έχεις για να δουμε αν τελικα χρειαζεται να κατεβασουν το tapatalk .....

----------


## Ρία

τωρα κατι μας είπες ευθυμη.......

----------


## Efthimis98

> τωρα κατι μας είπες ευθυμη.......


??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????

Ε, τοτε γιατί να το κατεβασει κάποιος ;
Αφού επιτρεπεται να το κατεβασουν μόνο οσοι έχουν Android ;

----------


## Nikolakas

Ευθυμη δεν χρειάζεσαι το tapatalk για να δεις το φόρουμ απο κινητο, μια χαρα φαίνεται και απο το browser είτε εισαι σε android είτε σε iOS. To tapatalk είναι ένα ξεχωριστό προγραμμα για να μπαίνεις στο φόρουμ που παρέχει πολλές ευκολίες και είναι καλύτερη η πλοήγηση απο αυτο ειδικά για κινητά. Δες εδω να καταλάβεις: http://www.tapatalk.com/

----------


## Ρία

εχω android αλλα δεν ξέρω έκδοση!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ρια! Μπαινεις στις ρυθμισεις, πατας "σχετικα με το τηλεφωνο" και μετα εκει που λεει "εκδοση android", βλεπεις ακριβως απο κατω ποια εκδοση εχεις!  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

εκδοση android 2.3.6
 σε ευχαριστώ νίκο!!!

----------


## platon

Μέχρι πριν 1-2 μήνες το tapatalk δεν υποστήριζε το σύστημα like που έχουμε. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν προσθέσει τώρα, θα γίνει update πάντως σύντομα  :Happy:

----------

